# Un 29 de Junio por Trujillo...1º PARTE



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> jajajajaja. Por donde queda el cerro presidio?


Exactamente no sep, pero es una de los cerros de la esperanza o el porvenir.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

De El Porvenir.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

El Cerro el Presidio queda en el distrito El Porvenir.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

en esa imagen tambien se aprecia la via que conduce a la sierra liberteña.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

alguien sabe cuando es la inaguracion del 3 nivel del c.c el virrey???????}


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> alguien sabe cuando es la inaguracion del 3 nivel del c.c el virrey???????}


Debe ser pronto pero por el momento las escaleras electricas ya funcionan y los ascensores panoramicos tambien.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> El Cerro el Presidio queda en el distrito El Porvenir.


Oye como haces para que en tu google earth te salga el nombre de las avenidas y de los distritos a mi no me sale. Dime pxxx


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Libidito el nombre de las avenidas y de los distritos no los obtengo del propio Google Earth, Los edito en un programa de retoque de imagen (uso el PhotoStudio 2000).


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buena ah...!

respecto al virrey, dejaron proyectados los fierros para lo que seria su cuarto piso, asi como los ascensores que estan como para el cuarto piso......pero.... DEBERIAN HACERLO TODO DE UNA SOLA ETAPA.!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> buena ah...!
> 
> respecto al virrey, dejaron proyectados los fierros para lo que seria su cuarto piso, asi como los ascensores que estan como para el cuarto piso......pero.... DEBERIAN HACERLO TODO DE UNA SOLA ETAPA.!


Algo k me dejo gratamente sorprendido son los ascensores del Virrey ya que de todos los ascensores en los que he estado en Trujillo, los del virrey estan muy modernos, muy ventilados lo que si le meten mucho aire da frio¡¡¡¡¡, todo luna, iluminado, muy moderno.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que tales nombres los de esos cerros, EL Presidio y Las ánimas.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que tales nombres los de esos cerros, EL Presidio y Las ánimas.


Ya te imaginarás por qué nos parece suicida ir a tomar fotos desde allí :runaway:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Ya te imaginarás por qué nos parece suicida ir a tomar fotos desde allí :runaway:


Cuando uno viene de la sierra, puedes ver esos cerros, no sabia que ese se llama El Presidio, De la carretera que viene de Laredo, me recuerda a Lima cuando sales por el puente Trujillo, igualito las casas en lo alto del cerro.


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

*nuevos edificios en Trujillo*

bueno les saludo e Informo que en la Av. Larco cuadra 2, el proximo mes se inicia la construccion de un edificio que contara con 10 pisos, si bien no es el mas alto sera de viviendas pero muy moderno en su concepto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

dime from trujillo, yo conozco de dos torres de 8 pisos que se construiran en la cuadra 1 de Larco, exactamente en av Larco 160, te refieres a esos????? o son otros ??


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

En la cuadra 2 hay un terreno vacío...la esquina frente al Grifo Larco... facil allí van a construir.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no esta vacio pd, tiene dos pisos de un aporticado en abandono que se usa para cochera a no ser que se demuela, pero lo que si se es que se haran dos de 8 pisos (por falta de espacio, uno tras otro) en la cuadra 1, numero 160...ya posteare el render....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> Ya te imaginarás por qué nos parece suicida ir a tomar fotos desde allí :runaway:


Se ve que son barrios populares, sería por las puras tomarles fotos a menos que tengan algo interesante, me imagino que el Cerro El Presidio habra sido eso justamente, un presidio en la época colonial y el de lás animas de repente fue una huaca y por eso penan, es solo una suposición.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Fuera de bromas, ya hay regular cantidad de foritas trujillanos que participan mucho del foro posteando noticias y todo, bueno sería bueno que tengan un subforo, pero que sea del norte en general, aparte hay dos chiclayanos y un piurano.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Se ve que son barrios populares, sería por las puras tomarles fotos a menos que tengan algo interesante, me imagino que el Cerro El Presidio habra sido eso justamente, un presidio en la época colonial y el de lás animas de repente fue una huaca y por eso penan, es solo una suposición.


Lo interesante serían las panorámicas de la ciudad que se pueden tomar desde el cerro...una nocturna paara que se observe la cantidad de luces.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no rimense, no mas separaciones yo estoy conforme y satisfecho que a nivel de todos haya interaccion, y no mas los subforos se atomicen y cada quien por su lado, eso nos dividira mas hablando en terminos de sociedad e interrelacion, eso se dio a nivel de paises aqui y cada quien se aislo, pasable, pero no quiero un pais dividido foristicamente hablando........


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah ya, era por eso, bueno, pues animense, en mancha no les pasará nada.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no rimense, no mas separaciones yo estoy conforme y satisfecho que a nivel de todos haya interaccion, y no mas los subforos se atomicen y cada quien por su lado, eso nos dividira mas hablando en terminos de sociedad e interrelacion, eso se dio a nivel de paises aqui y cada quien se aislo, pasable, pero no quiero un pais dividido foristicamente hablando........


Bueno, creo que tienes razón, después seguro aumentan y después piden independizarse del Incascrapers, mejor así.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Desde los distritos populosos de la parte alta de Trujillo (El Porvenir, Florencia de Mora y La Esperanza ), se ven muy buenas panorámicas de la ciudad de Trujilllo, todavía se verán más impresionantes las panorámicas cuando en Trujillo se construyan edificios altos, el único inconveniente es que esas zonas son peligrosas debido a los pandilleros y gente de mal vivir que infesta esos lugares.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Se ve que son barrios populares, sería por las puras tomarles fotos a menos que tengan algo interesante, me imagino que el Cerro El Presidio habra sido eso justamente, un presidio en la época colonial y el de lás animas de repente fue una huaca y por eso penan, es solo una suposición.


tengo entendido que antiguamente en esta zona iban a practicar tiro los soldados, esta zona empezaria a poblarse en la decada de los 50 o 60, originandose las primeras invasiones y posteriormente los barrios perifericos de la ciudad.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> buena ah...!
> 
> respecto al virrey, dejaron proyectados los fierros para lo que seria su cuarto piso, asi como los ascensores que estan como para el cuarto piso......pero.... DEBERIAN HACERLO TODO DE UNA SOLA ETAPA.!


bueno ellos dijeron que a fines de este año se iniciaria la construccion del 4 y ulitmo piso..


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> no esta vacio pd, tiene dos pisos de un aporticado en abandono que se usa para cochera a no ser que se demuela, pero lo que si se es que se haran dos de 8 pisos (por falta de espacio, uno tras otro) en la cuadra 1, numero 160...ya posteare el render....


entonces el edificio de 10 pisos es otro.
y las 2 torres de 8 pisos cuando empieza su construcción???????? 
yo lei en este foro que por la av. fatima iban a construir un edificio de 8 pisos????


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Por favor alguien haga la lista completa de todos los edificos futuros de Trujillo.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE VI ESE SECTOR DE TRUJILLO CON DICHO CERRO DE FONDO Y EL AMBIENTE DE BARRIADA CON POCO TRANSITO ME HIZO PENSAR QUE TALVEZ EL CERRO SAN COSME EN LIMA Y EL SECTOR QUE LO RODEA SE VEIAN ASI A INICIOS DE LA DECADA DE LOS SESENTA CUANDO DETRAS DEL CERRO SAN COSME EL DISTRITO DE SAN LUIS ERA CHACRAS, VI FOTOS DE ESA EPOCA EN UN VIEJO CARETAS.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El boom de edificios de mayor envergadura para Trujillo empezo con el poder judicial de 7 pisos mas semisotano de estacionamiento que ya se concluyo el año pasado....

Edificios en construccion:
- Residencial Husares, 15 pisos, abril 2007 (sera el mas alto fuera de lima)
- Torres de Primavera, 10 pisos, noviembre 2006

Edificios confirmados que estan por iniciar construccion:
- Edificio de acabados ov. Larco, 12 pisos, finales 2007
- Residencial Fatima, 8 pisos, 2007
- Torres de Larco, 8 pisos, 2007

Proyectos aprobados pero con fecha incierta de inicio:
- Corte suprema, 12 pisos, 2007-2008
- Residencial en urb. Primavera, 10 pisos, 2007-2008
- Nuevo local de la MPT, 7 pisos, 2007-2008


----------



## ST Jjames (Aug 1, 2006)

asi que esas son tus fotitos, tan bien


----------

